# Situation



## texan (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi. I am american sitizen. Got merried in Russia. So far, I, my wife and son leaving in Russia within 2 ys, and dreaming to get to USA. My form I - 864 for my family members needs co-sponsor. Please, give me advise, how I can find 'em?

Regards, Paul.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

texan said:


> Hi. I am american sitizen. Got merried in Russia. So far, I, my wife and son leaving in Russia within 2 ys, and dreaming to get to USA. My form I - 864 for my family members needs co-sponsor. Please, give me advise, how I can find 'em?
> 
> Regards, Paul.


Must be a US citizen or permanent resident, and they must reside in the US. They will need an income equal to 125% of the poverty level guidelines for your family and their family added together. If they are substituting capital, the required amount is 3x. 

If you can't find a co-sponsor, you'll have to come over first and secure employment.


----------



## texan (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks, Fatbrit, the situation is: I can't came back without my family, so I need to find c-sponsor.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

texan said:


> Thanks, Fatbrit, the situation is: I can't came back without my family, so I need to find c-sponsor.


Family or friends are the usual choices.


----------

